# In the shop on a cold wet day



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 1, 2007)

Well It was rather chilly on the weekend I built this and was looking for something to do while I was waiting for parts to arrive for my new shop built Planer stand ( coming soon) and had to get something from a top shelf and went and got a ladder and it dawned on me "WAIT JUST A MINUTE" what a perfect time to make a shop step stool so got my shop notes plan and went for it. 
 Just a fun litlle weekend project that I thought I would share. It works great and not to bad as a chair either.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 1, 2007)

What a cool deal; way to go Daryl!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Glenn, it was a real fun project to do and speaking of projects I finished my planer stand today and that was even more fun to do than the chair was but of course it took longer  lol


----------

